# You can't tell Lyft customers shit



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

man...I got deactivated for the whole weekend. I won't go into details, but suffice it to say, if you tell a customer ANYTHING outside of ordinary chit chat, there is a high chance they WILL report it to Lyft, even if it is not illegal or unusual. Becausae Lyft is so overzealous about unsubstantiated customer claims, they just deactivate you without warning and may not even provide a reason (at first).

I now have two huge problems with Lyft: their accident deductible is super high ($2500), and they do not allow you to defend yourself in your own vehicle.

I told a customer about a very minor accident I got into one time, and the customer even reported that on my daily feedback, as if I had done something wrong. I was like, WTF! Lesson learned: Do not engage with customers about anything other than basic small talk. Do not pretend that maybe they are friendly and just want to "be real", or any other shit. No matter what they look like or how they talk. They will tattle on your ass and you will probably end up getting deactivated.

Very disappointed with how Lyft handled this as well, took them 2 days just to tell me what the problem was. This latest incident costed me my weekly $180 bonus and a whole weekend worth of rides. Never again.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Wise words.... beware the young, entitled, insecure, wanna-be-grown-up pax who are super nice to your face...and then...


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I pipe my favorite radio program through my left ear and leave them in silence. #STFU. The long knives are out when you start talking. Flack jacket won't stop the blade....

Nice graphic....


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> man...I got deactivated for the whole weekend. I won't go into details, but suffice it to say, if you tell a customer ANYTHING outside of ordinary chit chat, there is a high chance they WILL report it to Lyft, even if it is not illegal or unusual. Becausae Lyft is so overzealous about unsubstantiated customer claims, they just deactivate you without warning and may not even provide a reason (at first).
> 
> I now have two huge problems with Lyft: their accident deductible is super high ($2500), and they do not allow you to defend yourself in your own vehicle.
> 
> ...


I always tell customers about Lyft is a pyramid scheme. Still going strong, but they can deactivate me if they'd like. Arbitration for me


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Don't use the A word
Don't discuss weapons
Do beware of cops and their family members

1* everybody who want does or behaves out of the ordinary


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Treat pax like mushrooms. Keep them in the dark and feed 'em sh*t


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> man...I got deactivated for the whole weekend. I won't go into details, but suffice it to say, if you tell a customer ANYTHING outside of ordinary chit chat, there is a high chance they WILL report it to Lyft, even if it is not illegal or unusual. Becausae Lyft is so overzealous about unsubstantiated customer claims, they just deactivate you without warning and may not even provide a reason (at first).
> 
> I now have two huge problems with Lyft: their accident deductible is super high ($2500), and they do not allow you to defend yourself in your own vehicle.
> 
> ...


I honesty like it better when the pax just shut the eff up and just let me concentrate on driving.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm cool with talking to lower-end semi-ghetto pax... unless they're being consciously hostile on purpose, they GET IT.

They understand you're there in their hood busting your azz hustling around at night or early morning tryin to make an honest buck, and that it ain't always the safest or most pleasant way to be spending your time.

They ALSO understand that your work ethic is the sole reason they're not walking home to Compton or to work thru some gnarly area at the crack of dawn, getting hassled by cops or gangstas... and possibly deadending up in a Dumpster (tm) somewhere along the way


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Adieu said:


> I'm cool with talking to lower-end semi-ghetto pax... unless they're being consciously hostile on purpose, they GET IT.
> 
> They understand you're there in their hood busting your azz hustling around at night or early morning tryin to make an honest buck, and that it ain't always the safest or most pleasant way to be spending your time.
> 
> They ALSO understand that your work ethic is the sole reason they're not walking home to Compton or to work thru some gnarly area at the crack of dawn, getting hassled by cops or gangstas... and possibly deadending up in a Dumpster (tm) somewhere along the way


Thank god I have a day job and an not desperate to have to work the hood. Eff that, not servicing those sh*t holes


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Thank god I have a day job and an not desperate to have to work the hood. Eff that, not servicing those sh*t holes


Hood is better and safer and nicer than upper middle / lower upperclass areas....IF you know what you're doing.

I do rather prefer being treated like a human person, tipped, etc.... instead of getting reported for a dropped tissue in my third row where I can't even see it, or some such nonsense

Crack of dawn retail workers or night shift fast food workers going home don't go treating you like some subhuman. Maids and strippers are more pleasant than ballers and johns.


----------



## rohit_cs (Jan 17, 2017)

Some pax will use any leverage to get a discount.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I am polite and professional, but I deflect ANY conversation which is more indepth than meaningless, friendly banter.

NEVER talk politics. Or sex. Or religion. Or guns. Or any hot button topic. NEVER reveal anything substantial about yourself. NEVER ***** about Uber/Lyft. Just ****ing drive and make pleasantries, if you must. Keep that camera running 100% of the time, and if someone reports you for ANYTHING, fight it and take your case to the office with video in hand.

Gotta have discipline about this....because everyone involved is a potential enemy.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Luber4.9 said:


> Wise words.... beware the young, entitled, insecure, wanna-be-grown-up pax who are super nice to your face...and then...


Don't worry, Lyft has your back!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Report em first!!!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> man...I got deactivated for the whole weekend. I won't go into details, but suffice it to say, if you tell a customer ANYTHING outside of ordinary chit chat, there is a high chance they WILL report it to Lyft, even if it is not illegal or unusual. Becausae Lyft is so overzealous about unsubstantiated customer claims, they just deactivate you without warning and may not even provide a reason (at first).
> 
> I now have two huge problems with Lyft: their accident deductible is super high ($2500), and they do not allow you to defend yourself in your own vehicle.
> 
> ...


I blame Trump.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Thank god I have a day job and an not desperate to have to work the hood. Eff that, not servicing those sh*t holes


You watch way to much TV. I work Southgate and East LA during surge hours and the areas aren't as you describe. People appreciate the inexpensive rides.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Don't worry, Lyft has your back!


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

swingset said:


> I am polite and professional, but I deflect ANY conversation which is more indepth than meaningless, friendly banter.
> 
> NEVER talk politics. Or sex. Or religion. Or guns. Or any hot button topic. NEVER reveal anything substantial about yourself. NEVER ***** about Uber/Lyft. Just &%[email protected]!*ing drive and make pleasantries, if you must. Keep that camera running 100% of the time, and if someone reports you for ANYTHING, fight it and take your case to the office with video in hand.
> 
> Gotta have discipline about this....because everyone involved is a potential enemy.


Still kinda new at this. By deflect when they bring these things up do you mean change the subject? This happens occasionally. What about when they directly ask for your opinion


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

Zoey jasmine said:


> Still kinda new at this. By deflect when they bring these things up do you mean change the subject? This happens occasionally. What about when they directly ask for your opinion


I have an answer for that, which happens to be true. "I do not talk about my family, current events, politics, or religion. I am happy to talk about anything else."


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

Adieu said:


> I'm cool with talking to lower-end semi-ghetto pax... unless they're being consciously hostile on purpose, they GET IT.
> 
> They understand you're there in their hood busting your azz hustling around at night or early morning tryin to make an honest buck, and that it ain't always the safest or most pleasant way to be spending your time.
> 
> They ALSO understand that your work ethic is the sole reason they're not walking home to Compton or to work thru some gnarly area at the crack of dawn, getting hassled by cops or gangstas... and possibly deadending up in a Dumpster (tm) somewhere along the way


i was just going to post the same thing. i had 2 'hood rides' last week and i only call them
that because my pax did. both were polite friendly and had better conversations than the white privilege i have dealt with at times. needless to say they both tipped and
the one guy said ' dude you got some balls being a white guy pickin' up here! i said 2 things, well i got the ride request and number 2, i grew up around southeast d.c. so this area looks like disney world compared to that! both of these guys laughed, tipped, and offered me a weed as a thank you which i respectfully declined! i love my pax that others don't... they sometimes make my night!!


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> Thank god I have a day job and an not desperate to have to work the hood. Eff that, not servicing those sh*t holes


What is wrong with those s*it holes?

I'm so tired of the overt racists on here that would never say these things in person.

I'm not my grandparents. My hands work.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

GlenGreezy said:


> What is wrong with those s*it holes?
> 
> I'm so tired of the overt racists on here that would never say these things in person.
> 
> I'm not my grandparents. My hands work.


Did I say s*it about race? In my county, violence is from mostly whites. Am I racist as an arab worring about whites attacking me?


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

Don't worry Your free to feel what you'd like. Some of these agitators have nothing better to do than scan for posts to attack and respond with irrelevant nonsense


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

GlenGreezy said:


> What is wrong with those s*it holes?
> 
> I'm so tired of the overt racists on here that would never say these things in person.
> 
> I'm not my grandparents. My hands work.


Wow, you're an internet tough guy as well as a tireless troll.

Yeah, we're all terrified of you, Glen. Please don't beat us up with those hands!


----------



## Uberdoggy (Nov 10, 2016)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> man...I got deactivated for the whole weekend. I won't go into details, but suffice it to say, if you tell a customer ANYTHING outside of ordinary chit chat, there is a high chance they WILL report it to Lyft, even if it is not illegal or unusual. Becausae Lyft is so overzealous about unsubstantiated customer claims, they just deactivate you without warning and may not even provide a reason (at first).
> 
> I now have two huge problems with Lyft: their accident deductible is super high ($2500), and they do not allow you to defend yourself in your own vehicle.
> 
> ...


Deny deny deny. Your word against theirs.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Uberdoggy said:


> Deny deny deny. Your word against theirs.


I can deny, but they can still deactivate at any time. There is nothing I can do but give customers the least possible reasons to complain.


----------



## Margrump (Apr 7, 2017)

*I can't agree more with this statement! *
"Crack of dawn retail workers or night shift fast food workers going home don't go treating you like some subhuman. Maids and strippers are more pleasant than ballers and johns."


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Listen, if a customer rats on you for anything, immediately accuse them of trying to bribe you into turning off the app and accepting cash. Lyft and Uber fear this more than anything and the pax gets tossed right into the fire. Always claim to have dashcam footage, even if you don't.


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Listen, if a customer rats on you for anything, immediately accuse them of trying to bribe you into turning off the app and accepting cash. Lyft and Uber fear this more than anything and the pax gets tossed right into the fire. Always claim to have dashcam footage, even if you don't.


Good point - have yet to run into this, but I am sure it's inevitable and good awareness


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

OPTIONCB said:


> Good point - have yet to run into this, but I am sure it's inevitable and good awareness


It's not for when you run into it....it's for when someone tries to terrorize you about something else


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

OPTIONCB said:


> i was just going to post the same thing. i had 2 'hood rides' last week and i only call them
> that because my pax did. both were polite friendly and had better conversations than the white privilege i have dealt with at times. needless to say they both tipped and
> the one guy said ' dude you got some balls being a white guy pickin' up here! i said 2 things, well i got the ride request and number 2, i grew up around southeast d.c. so this area looks like disney world compared to that! both of these guys laughed, tipped, and of course offered me a boatload of weed which i respectfully declined! i love my player friends. they sometimes make my night!!


"of course?" I was with you until I read that. I've given plenty of rides in Black areas and there has never been an "of course" offer of weed. tf? So everybody you, white man, drive in the hood offers you weed? gtfoohwtbs


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

DeeFree said:


> "of course?" I was with you until I read that. I've given plenty of rides in Black areas and there has never been an "of course" offer of weed. tf? So everybody you, white man, drive in the hood offers you weed? gtfoohwtbs


good point. i was being stereotypical and i will delete that part ...my point although poorly worded was that those that have the least are more generous than those who you would expect to tip or compensate


----------



## samwu888 (Apr 7, 2017)

look like I'm not alone on this, I was overwhelmed and always afraid do something wrong to upset these mid class and college kids when I try to be as nice as possible, and I still got rated 4.76 and today drop 4.65 probably, and from now on I decided to be selective on these people as customer, just like what they did to us, when I don't feel comfortable with these kind of people and I'll rate them 3 stars or lower, so I won't see them again, make a living out of them won't be easy anyway, so why bother, right?


----------

